
Ask HN: Do you find it troubling to choose what to wear? - dprophecyguy
Hi Everyone, 
As we all know that Mark Zuckerberg wears the same t-shirt because he wants doesn&#x27;t want to put some mental effort into deciding what to wear.<p>I wanted to know, does it really bothers any other person when they have to decide on what to wear.    
If yes, Does anyone has come up with a hack way to solve this problem?<p>Suggestions please.
======
n-gauge
Have 8 hangers: the low four contains trousers (lower nibble), the upper four
shirts (upper nibble).

Use you favourite rotate algorithm separately on each nibble, and take lsb of
the upper and lower nibbles.

This is the outfit for today.

------
dprophecyguy
For me, it becomes really troubling sometimes so often time I just iterate
between 3-4 pairs for weeks and then suddenly I realize, I can wear others
also.

Also, I have noticed one bias towards wearing new clothes and putting away the
old but good ones for Months and not picking them up until one day I look at
my cupboard and then putting them back again.

I know it's not a thing of priority but it just sometimes bothers me to find a
system where I can distribute my clothes equally based on number of days and
wear all of them equally.

